# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  f24 PERSONALE

## URBE74

Per alcuni clienti, che non vogliono sentir parlare di procedure telematiche, effettuo il versamento delle loro imposte tramite il mio c/c (remote banking) personale.  E' ammessa la procedura in questione? Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Lo faccio anche io. 
ciao   

> Per alcuni clienti, che non vogliono sentir parlare di procedure telematiche, effettuo il versamento delle loro imposte tramite il mio c/c (remote banking) personale.  E' ammessa la procedura in questione? Grazie.

----------


## Faber

Salve, sono un tirocinante, probabile aspirante a dottore commercialista...  :Smile:  
Vorrei chiedervi delle informazioni, oggi il mio tutor mi ha dato il compito di fare "la liquidazione delle imposte di un soggetto che ha cessato la sua attività" per mancanza di reperimento delle risorse finanziarie e quindi di compilare il relativo Modulo F23... ovviamente devo fare il tutto senza il suo aiuto  :Smile: . La mia domanda è: Quali sono le imposte che devo andare a calcolare? E inoltre, X calcolare queste imposte e compilare il l'F23 a quali documenti devo fare rifermento...???  
Sperando in un vostro aiuto, ringraziandovi anticipatamente, 
cordiali saluti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

C'è qualcosa di strano in questa domanda ... 
1) la compilazione del mod F23: non capisco perchè devi compilare l'F23...
2) la liquidazione delle imposte: non capisco quali imposte devi liquidare....
2) che ti sia stato affidato tale compito senza possibilità di essere aiutato. 
Prova a chiedergli delle informazioni in più, e poi eventualmente ci fai sapere ! 
ciao   

> Salve, sono un tirocinante, probabile aspirante a dottore commercialista...  
> Vorrei chiedervi delle informazioni, oggi il mio tutor mi ha dato il compito di fare "la liquidazione delle imposte di un soggetto che ha cessato la sua attività" per mancanza di reperimento delle risorse finanziarie e quindi di compilare il relativo Modulo F23... ovviamente devo fare il tutto senza il suo aiuto . La mia domanda è: Quali sono le imposte che devo andare a calcolare? E inoltre, X calcolare queste imposte e compilare il l'F23 a quali documenti devo fare rifermento...???  
> Sperando in un vostro aiuto, ringraziandovi anticipatamente, 
> cordiali saluti.

----------

